# anyone seen this site yet?



## Postalbiker (May 23, 2014)

found this site with g-scale vehicles and motorcycles,, prices seem to be good,,

http://www.boxcarbruce.com/servlet/the-G--Scale-Vehicles/Categories


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go to flea markets you will find the same vehicles at half of that price.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful on the figures too--you can do much better by buying the Pola G figure sets which have the same sitting figures but for much less...

Keith


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

Postalbiker, thanks for sharing, you know, I have been always dealed with vehicles, cars, aircrafts and so on, and recently I have decided to try myself in something new, so I found a place with tools, and other stuff for modelling, I really hope that I will be able to find something just to my liking, by the way, those who wish can check it)


----------

